# Do wethers get erections



## cdanna (Dec 17, 2012)

We used a burdizzo on our bucklings for the first time this year and noticed that one of them is still getting erections. It has only been a few days and we are going to watch the size of the testicles to make sure they dont get any larger, but I was wondering if just the fact that he is getting an erection might be a clue that it didnt "take"?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

how old is he....its takes more then a few days to work the hormones out...especially in older bucks..


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Hmmm... well the way you did it, I'm not sure, we've always banded that away we know we got both those testies in there. I'd keep an eye on him.
Now, with that said, we've had wethers who think they are hot stuff, and will 'strut their stuff' but they don't pee on themselves or act bucky, and extending is very, very rare, but has happened, especially when they are trying to be dominant.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

My wether will strut around and mount a girl in season (well do the actions without the penis action). We had another wether that never showed any interest in girls in season. This wether is handy to have around so we know who is in season and when. He has had maybe 2 erections that we have seen. But he does not pee on himself and is definatly done properly.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

It takes 2 weeks for the testosterone to work out of his system. As for the shrinking of the nuts, that wont happen quickly. It took Legions two years to reduce down to the size of a dogs.


----------



## cdanna (Dec 17, 2012)

Great, thanks everyone! Good to know it takes some time for the hormones to work out of his system. They are about 2 months old. We'll keep an eye on him and see if he displays any of the other buck behaviors, I dont mind if we have to give it another go but I would want to make sure we catch it early.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Yes they do. Even with the testes gone, the Adrenal gland still produces a small amount of testosterone, enough so that he does know he is a male.


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

I've had multiple Wethers spray themselves when I had them in the ring, so they obviously have some testosterone left


----------



## Beckngoats (May 16, 2015)

This was a great question. Our two soon to be six month old wethers will occasionally extend their penis. They still have the scrotal sac attached,but is has withered to the point where its only a matter of time before they fall off. Our vet said everything looked ok. I wondered the same thing,should they still be able to extend. Apparently so! Thanks for the great info.


----------

